#ubuntu-us-ar 2010-12-08
<zillah> hi all
<DoubleB> hello
<zillah> yo
<DoubleB> I guess we should get on irc while the gov allows us to :P
<zillah> yes tonight i'm that guy...the one that tries to install his os 10 mins before time to get on irc
<zillah> lol
<zillah> they gonna shut us down eh?
<zillah> say wikileaks three times fast
<zillah> beastie did you forget who I am?
<zillah> oops ww
<DoubleB> anyone here?
<zillah> usually az7 at least speaks up
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-12-07
<az7> chat night!
<snide_> delayed response chat night
<az7> they are all delayed
<snide_> so is my brain
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-12-09
<Mike_H> WPS
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-12-10
<waynew> Good evening folks
<Mike_H> hey waynew
<Mike_H> wps
<waynew> hey Mike_H
<waynew> wps?
<waynew> Man, this is weird to me - xterm uses esc as alt. Or maybe it's just linux mint :P
<waynew> now that I think about it that's definitely not the case
<waynew> it's xterm
<waynew> I've decided that I much like linux mint - it runs a lot better on my older hardware than Ubuntu proper
<waynew> I think it's the lack of the Unity interface
<Mike_H> waynew: "wps" = "woo pig sooie"
<Mike_H> you're in the Arkansas channel
<Mike_H> how could you not know this
<Mike_H> :P
<waynew> ah
<waynew> well, I think that's the first time I've heard it used in a chat room, lol
<waynew> bleh... I think I need to put a different optical drive in this system :-\
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-12-05
<TommyT> Ubuntu Arkansas! Greetings!  I hope everyone has been filling the ubuntulog with meaningless chat nights since December 31, 1969...
<TommyT> It has been real. See y'all later!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2015-12-01
<moonpunter> So will there really be a chat night tonight?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2015-12-02
<moonpunter> Great talk guys
